# Errores compilador XC8



## kraw (May 9, 2014)

Muy buenas! 
Me presento, soy Kraw y soy nuevo en este foro, me he apuntado ya que me ha parecido muy interesante y confío en que me ayuden a la par de ayudar en todo lo que pueda!.
Soy nuevo con el compilador XC8 y estoy mirando tutoriales y demás, pero tengo errores que no entiendo. 
Viendo tutoriales, veo que la gente escribe ANSELH , __delay_ms(x), __delay_us(x) y unas cuantas más y les va perfectamente, pero a mi el mplabx no me reconoce esas funciones/etiquetas, a que se debe? Tengo el XC8 recién bajado de la web de microchip, por lo que debería estar actualizado y no dar ningún problema, no?

Gracias por todo.
Un saludo!.


----------



## EdoNork (May 9, 2014)

Me parece que te faltan los "Defines" correspondientes para esas definiciones.
 Enséñanos tu código.


----------



## kraw (May 9, 2014)

En este caso estaba preparando el código para trabajar con la LCD, importando una librería.



> #include <xc.h>
> #include<stdio.h>
> #include "C:\Users\Manuel\Desktop\LIBRERIAS XC8\flex_lcd.h"
> 
> ...



Y en este caso me da error en ANSELH, pero tanto para ANSELH, delay, etc, bastaría con el include xc.h, no?


----------



## ByAxel (May 9, 2014)

Hola.
- Debes de seguir ciertos pasos para crear un proyecto, luego.
- Incluir el archivo xc.h, ésto agrega automáticamente los datos del PIC adecuado.
- Si es un PIC entre los el PIC10 a PIC18, el main va vacio [ void main(void){} ].
- ANSEL o ANSELH van a depender del PIC que haz seleccionado, no todos tiene los mismo registros con los mismos nombres... revisa la hoja de datos (datasheet).
- Para poder usar delay... es necesario indicar al compilador la frecuencia del reloj con #define _XTAL_FREQ 20000000 por ejemplo.
- Tip: Mientras vas escribiendo teclea [Ctrl + Barra espaciadora], aparece una ventana de autocompletar.

Saludos.


----------



## kraw (May 9, 2014)

ByAxel dijo:


> Hola.
> - Debes de seguir ciertos pasos para crear un proyecto, luego.
> - Incluir el archivo xc.h, ésto agrega automáticamente los datos del PIC adecuado.
> - Si es un PIC entre los el PIC10 a PIC18, el main va vacio [ void main(void){} ].
> ...



Antes de nada, muchísimas gracias por la ayuda.
Respecto a lo de las etiquetas, de acuerdo, me leeré más detenidamente el datasheet del pic que uso (en mi caso pic16f84A).
Respecto al añadido de la frecuencia (_XTAL_FREQ 20000000) no la he añadido ahora porque aun no la necesitaba, pero cuando he requerido del delay he añadido ese define y sigue sin identificar el __delay_ms(x), tampoco el __delay_us(x), alguna idea de qué podría ser?
el error del delay es: "Unable to resolve identifier", como si no existiese esa función en la librería.

Un saludo!


----------



## ByAxel (May 9, 2014)

Los ANSEL son registros para configuración análoga, el PIC que usas no tiene eso... no es necesario.
Es #define _XTAL_FREQ 4000000 // Es la frecuencia del oscilador, 4Mhz por ejemplo.

Si hay ciertos detalles con __delay_ms(x)..., a mi me funciona con hacer macro... por ejemplo.


```
#define _XTAL_FREQ 4000000  // Cristal 4Mhz para calculos de tiempo
#include <xc.h>
#define DelayMs(x) __delay_ms(x) // Macro

void main(void){
   TRISB = 0x00;
   while(1){
      PORTBbits.RB0 = 1;
      DelayMs(100);
      PORTBbits.RB0 = 0;
      DelayMs(100);
   }
}
```

Aparte, la libreria del LCD debes de abregar al proyecto... no conozco la libreria y puede que necesite ciertas modificaciones para que compile bien... como poner #define _XTAL_FREQ 4000000 en el mismo archivo o hacer un archivo de cabecera global *.h que incluyas donde se necesite...

Saludos.


----------



## kraw (May 9, 2014)

ByAxel dijo:


> Los ANSEL son registros para configuración análoga, el PIC que usas no tiene eso... no es necesario.
> Es #define _XTAL_FREQ 4000000 // Es la frecuencia del oscilador, 4Mhz por ejemplo.
> 
> Si hay ciertos detalles con __delay_ms(x)..., a mi me funciona con hacer macro... por ejemplo.
> ...



En cuanto a la librería si, he tenido que añadirle el define indicandole la frecuencia ya que no lo tenía. 
La habia añadido al proyecto mediante un include que indicaba el directorio del archivo, estaba usando una librería llamada "flex_lcd.h", no se si sabrás cual es.

Bueno, muchísimas gracias por toda la ayuda de veras!!

Un saludo!.


----------



## EdoNork (May 10, 2014)

Por otro lado, MPLAB X da error de etiqueta no reconocida con __delay_ms(), pero no te preocupes ya que lo compilará adecuadamente. Es un bug del IDE aún por resolver.


----------



## kraw (May 10, 2014)

Eso había leído, pero al darle a compilar me saltaba como error, así que no entiendo el por qué. También me da error en estas definiciones de cabecera, y no entiendo a qué se debe:



> X #pragma config  FOSC = INTRC_CLKOUT
> #pragma config  WDTE = OFF
> #pragma config  PWRTE = ON
> X #pragma config  MCLRE = ON
> ...



Todas las definiciones que tienen antes una X me dan error, a que se debe esto? he incluido las librerias

#include <xc.h>
#include<stdio.h>

Un saludo!


----------



## ByAxel (May 10, 2014)

kraw dijo:


> Todas las definiciones que tienen antes una X me dan error, a que se debe esto? he incluido las librerias


Comentes un error, es por sintaxis... creo que necesitas repasar un manual o curso de lenguaje C... estandar ANSI C... aparte hay definiciones que no pertenecen al PIC en cuestión.

Para saber que Fuses utiliza el PIC y como se declara para el XC8 en MPLAB-X ve a Window > PIC Memory Views > Configuration Bits, aparece un cuadro para seleccionar la configuración y luego de generar aparece un texto de configuración que se debe de copiar y pegar en el programa.

Saludos.


----------



## kraw (May 10, 2014)

ByAxel dijo:


> Comentes un error, es por sintaxis... creo que necesitas repasar un manual o curso de lenguaje C... estandar ANSI C... aparte hay definiciones que no pertenecen al PIC en cuestión.
> 
> Para saber que Fuses utiliza el PIC y como se declara para el XC8 en MPLAB-X ve a Window > PIC Memory Views > Configuration Bits, aparece un cuadro para seleccionar la configuración y luego de generar aparece un texto de configuración que se debe de copiar y pegar en el programa.
> 
> Saludos.



De acuerdo, sin duda alguna me miraré un manual de estandar ANSI C. Como última pregunta, no entiendo lo siguiente, y es que estoy mirandome el manual de xc8 como me recomendaste en un comentario anterior, y probando uno de los programas que te ofrecen para entender ciertas funciones, en este caso la de time, copiando el siguiente programa:



> #include <stdio.h>
> #include <time.h>
> void
> main (void)
> ...


y al compilarlo me da este error:
C:\Program Files (x86)\Microchip\xc8\v1.31\sources\common\ctime.c:47: error: could not find space (18 bytes) for variable gmtime@tim 

He buscado por internet y no encuentro la respuesta a este error, a que se debe que no haya espacio?

Un saludo!.


----------



## ByAxel (May 10, 2014)

Debes de seleccionar al PIC de acuerdo a la tarea que va a realizar... el PIC16F84A es uno de los más básicos...
Para usar printf se tiene que ser explícito... es necesario colocar código en la función putch()... de acuerdo a lo que se necesite... si es LCD o si es por puerto UART (por hardware o por código), etc...

Arriba de main, como ejemplo cuando el PIC si tiene USART por hardware... el F84 no, va a dar error.

```
extern void putch(unsigned char c) {
   while (PIR1bits.TXIF == 0);   // Código de usuario
   TXREG = c;                        // Código de usuario
}
```

Básicamente usar printf() para el 16F84A no tiene mucho sentido a menos que sea para el LCD, ahún así se debe escribir dentro de putch().

Respecto al error me parece que el 16F84A no tiene memoria suficiente... he probado con otro PIC de mayor memoria y si compila pero pide que el usuario ingrese código en la función time(), algo parecido a putch()... no estoy seguro... igual ésta funsión no es tan usada... no veo nada en los foros de Microchip

PD. Practica con el mismo PIC que dan en los tutoriales, el caso es que son diferentes en cuanto a configuración, límites de memoria y periféricos... los manuales son prácticamente para que uno se familiarice con la sintaxis pero igual es necesario revisar la hoja de datos del PIC en cuestión.

Saludos.


----------



## Javier_17 (Oct 19, 2018)

Buenas noches. Soy nuevo en este foro.
Realmente no sé si estoy siguiendo los pasos correctamente para la publicación de un tema.
Tengo una duda. Estoy empezando a trabajar con MPLAB usando XC8 y he tenido un error en el siguiente codigo:

```
*/
// PIC18F45K50

#include<xc.h>

#include "CONFIGURACION.h"

# define  _XTAL_FREQ  4000000



void interrupt stack()

{

    char x;

    x = RCREG;        // dato recibido

    if (x==65)        // Si es A

    LATAbits.LA0=1;

    PIR1bits.RCIF=0;



}


void  main ( void ) {

    // OScilador

    TRISAbits.RA0=0;

    TRISCbits.TRISC7 = 1;   //RX input

    TRISCbits.TRISC6 = 0;   //TX output

    ANSELC=0;

    INTCONbits.GIE=1;

    INTCONbits.PEIE=1;

    PIR1bits.RCIF=0;

    PIE1bits.RCIE=1;





    TXSTA=0x24;

    RCSTA=0x90;

    SPBRG=25;

    BAUDCON=0;

    while(1)

    {

// 

// 

   TXREG='x';



  

    }  ;

    return  ;

}
```
Lo he checado con proteus y al tener  TXREG = 'x' en el "virtual terminal" de proteus, recibo x°..
Me gustaría que me ayudaran a corregir mi programa, por favor.


----------



## D@rkbytes (Oct 20, 2018)

Javier_17 dijo:


> Lo he checado con proteus y al tener TXREG = 'x' en el "virtual terminal" de proteus, recibo x°..


Seguramente es porque están mal los fuses de la palabra de configuración.
Eso lo debiste poner en el archivo "CONFIGURACION.h" que no adjuntas.

Por las configuraciones de tu programa, puedes usar esta:
#pragma config FOSC = XT, WDTEN = OFF, nPWRTEN = ON, LVP = OFF, IESO = ON, PBADEN = OFF

Algunas cosas que debes tener en cuenta...
No es necesario declarar el pin RC7 como entrada, porque ese es su estado por defecto.
Tampoco es necesario declarar RC6 como salida, porque al configurar el registro TXSTA, el pin de TX se hace salida automáticamente.
Como usas un método sencillo para el EUSART, el registro BAUDCON también se puede quedar sin configurar.
Con los valores por defecto para BAUDCON, ese programa debe funcionar sin problemas.

Recomendaciones:
Comprobar en el servicio de interrupción cuál fue el bit que se activó.
Por ejemplo, para recepción por EUSART:

```
void __interrupt(high_priority) alta_prioridad (void)
{
    if (PIR1bits.RCIF)      // Interrupción por recepción EUSART.
    {
        dato = RCREG;       // Guardar el dato recibido en "dato"
        
        flag_rx = 1;        // Indicar que hay datos en el búfer de recepción EUSART.
    }
}
```
Si te das cuenta, ahí verifico que el estado del bit RCIF del registro PIR1 sea 1
A continuación guardo el dato en una variable y pongo una bandera en 1 que me servirá posteriormente para indicarme que existió una interrupción por recepción RS-232
También podrás notar que no regreso a 0 el bit RCIF (Flag de recepción)
Ya que cuando se lee el registro RCREG, el bit RCIF se limpia automáticamente. (Ver el registro PIR1 en la hoja de datos)


----------



## Javier_17 (Oct 29, 2018)

Primero, gracias por tomarte el tiempo para ayudarme.
Mira, puse en práctica la información que me proporcionaste y me funciona al enviar datos del PIC al "terminal virtual" de proteus, pero no realiza la interrupción.
Por ejemplo: quiero prender un led y no hace nada.
Te agrego el archivo .h de configuración que tenía.
De ante mano, muchas gracias por todo. 

El  archivo .H es este:

```
// PIC18F45K50 Configuration Bit Settings


// 'C' source line config statements


// CONFIG1L

#pragma config PLLSEL = PLL4X   // PLL Selection (4x clock multiplier)

#pragma config CFGPLLEN = OFF   // PLL Enable Configuration bit (PLL Disabled (firmware controlled))

#pragma config CPUDIV = NOCLKDIV// CPU System Clock Postscaler (CPU uses system clock (no divide))

#pragma config LS48MHZ = SYS24X4// Low Speed USB mode with 48 MHz system clock (System clock at 24 MHz, USB clock divider is set to 4)


// CONFIG1H

#pragma config FOSC = INTOSCIO  // Oscillator Selection (Internal oscillator)

#pragma config PCLKEN = OFF     // Primary Oscillator Shutdown (Primary oscillator shutdown firmware controlled)

#pragma config FCMEN = OFF      // Fail-Safe Clock Monitor (Fail-Safe Clock Monitor disabled)

#pragma config IESO = OFF       // Internal/External Oscillator Switchover (Oscillator Switchover mode disabled)


// CONFIG2L

#pragma config nPWRTEN = ON     // Power-up Timer Enable (Power up timer enabled)

#pragma config BOREN = SBORDIS  // Brown-out Reset Enable (BOR enabled in hardware (SBOREN is ignored))

#pragma config BORV = 190       // Brown-out Reset Voltage (BOR set to 1.9V nominal)

#pragma config nLPBOR = OFF     // Low-Power Brown-out Reset (Low-Power Brown-out Reset disabled)


// CONFIG2H

#pragma config WDTEN = OFF      // Watchdog Timer Enable bits (WDT disabled in hardware (SWDTEN ignored))

#pragma config WDTPS = 32768    // Watchdog Timer Postscaler (1:32768)


// CONFIG3H

#pragma config CCP2MX = RC1     // CCP2 MUX bit (CCP2 input/output is multiplexed with RC1)

#pragma config PBADEN = ON      // PORTB A/D Enable bit (PORTB<5:0> pins are configured as analog input channels on Reset)

#pragma config T3CMX = RC0      // Timer3 Clock Input MUX bit (T3CKI function is on RC0)

#pragma config SDOMX = RB3      // SDO Output MUX bit (SDO function is on RB3)

#pragma config MCLRE = ON       // Master Clear Reset Pin Enable (MCLR pin enabled; RE3 input disabled)


// CONFIG4L

#pragma config STVREN = ON      // Stack Full/Underflow Reset (Stack full/underflow will cause Reset)

#pragma config LVP = OFF        // Single-Supply ICSP Enable bit (Single-Supply ICSP disabled)

#pragma config ICPRT = OFF      // Dedicated In-Circuit Debug/Programming Port Enable (ICPORT disabled)

#pragma config XINST = OFF      // Extended Instruction Set Enable bit (Instruction set extension and Indexed Addressing mode disabled)


// CONFIG5L

#pragma config CP0 = OFF        // Block 0 Code Protect (Block 0 is not code-protected)

#pragma config CP1 = OFF        // Block 1 Code Protect (Block 1 is not code-protected)

#pragma config CP2 = OFF        // Block 2 Code Protect (Block 2 is not code-protected)

#pragma config CP3 = OFF        // Block 3 Code Protect (Block 3 is not code-protected)


// CONFIG5H

#pragma config CPB = OFF        // Boot Block Code Protect (Boot block is not code-protected)

#pragma config CPD = OFF        // Data EEPROM Code Protect (Data EEPROM is not code-protected)


// CONFIG6L

#pragma config WRT0 = OFF       // Block 0 Write Protect (Block 0 (0800-1FFFh) is not write-protected)

#pragma config WRT1 = OFF       // Block 1 Write Protect (Block 1 (2000-3FFFh) is not write-protected)

#pragma config WRT2 = OFF       // Block 2 Write Protect (Block 2 (04000-5FFFh) is not write-protected)

#pragma config WRT3 = OFF       // Block 3 Write Protect (Block 3 (06000-7FFFh) is not write-protected)


// CONFIG6H

#pragma config WRTC = OFF       // Configuration Registers Write Protect (Configuration registers (300000-3000FFh) are not write-protected)

#pragma config WRTB = OFF       // Boot Block Write Protect (Boot block (0000-7FFh) is not write-protected)

#pragma config WRTD = OFF       // Data EEPROM Write Protect (Data EEPROM is not write-protected)


// CONFIG7L

#pragma config EBTR0 = OFF      // Block 0 Table Read Protect (Block 0 is not protected from table reads executed in other blocks)

#pragma config EBTR1 = OFF      // Block 1 Table Read Protect (Block 1 is not protected from table reads executed in other blocks)

#pragma config EBTR2 = OFF      // Block 2 Table Read Protect (Block 2 is not protected from table reads executed in other blocks)

#pragma config EBTR3 = OFF      // Block 3 Table Read Protect (Block 3 is not protected from table reads executed in other blocks)


// CONFIG7H

#pragma config EBTRB = OFF      // Boot Block Table Read Protect (Boot block is not protected from table reads executed in other blocks)


// #pragma config statements should precede project file includes.

// Use project enums instead of #define for ON and OFF.
```
Con esta configuración no me funcionaba.
Con la configuración que tú me brindaste, funciono.

```
#include<xc.h>

#pragma config FOSC = XT, WDTEN = OFF, nPWRTEN = ON, LVP = OFF, IESO = ON, PBADEN = OFF


#define  _XTAL_FREQ  4000000


char dato;

void interrupt high_priority alta_prioridad ()

{

    if (PIR1bits.RCIF)      // Interrupción por recepción EUSART.

    {

     dato = RCREG;       // Guardar el dato recibido en "dato"

    if(dato=='A')

    {

        LATAbits.LA0=1;

        __delay_ms(10);

    }

      //  flag_rx = 1;        // Indicar que hay datos en el búfer de recepción EUSART.

    }

}

void  main ( void ) {

    TRISAbits.RA0=0;

    ANSELAbits.ANSA0=0;

    INTCON=0b11000000;

    PIE1=0b00100000;

    TXSTA=0b00100100;

    RCSTA=0b10010000;

    SPBRG=25;




 

        while(1)

        {

    

      //TXREG='A';

    

 

       }  ;

    return  ;

}
```
No realiza la interrupción y no sé el por qué no.


La pantalla LCD no la estoy usando.



En hex display mode.


----------



## D@rkbytes (Oct 29, 2018)

Javier_17 dijo:


> Con la configuración que tú me brindaste, funciono.


Lo imaginé, por eso te brindé la configuración.


Javier_17 dijo:


> No realiza la interrupción y no sé el por qué no.


Quita el osciloscopio de la simulación y prueba nuevamente.


----------



## Javier_17 (Oct 29, 2018)

He quitado el osciloscopio. Y aun no ejecuta la interrupción. Una pregunta porque usamos un cristal externo y no el interno?


----------



## D@rkbytes (Oct 30, 2018)

Javier_17 dijo:


> He quitado el osciloscopio y aún no ejecuta la interrupción.


Es muy extraño, debería funcionar.


Javier_17 dijo:


> Una pregunta. ¿Por qué usamos un cristal externo y no el interno?


Porque anteriormente no adjuntaste tu archivo de configuración .h y opté por usar XT
Pero... también sirve para obtener una mayor frecuencia de operación y mayor estabilidad.
Usar el interno también funcionaría bien para RS-232 ya que es muy estable.
Sin embargo, hay que tener en cuenta hasta que frecuencia puede operar para determinar el baudrate máximo y con el menor error posible.

Para comparaciones, adjunto el programa de prueba.


----------



## Javier_17 (Oct 30, 2018)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
aun no puedo generar la interrupción o mejor dicho la acción de prender y apagar el led.  Pero  estoy observando que algo esta pasando con mi registro "RCSTA" se supone que tendría que esta evaluado en 0x90, pero no entiendo porque esta a 0x26, ese seria el error?. Muchas gracias por tu ayuda y por tu tiempo. Y disculpa las molestias. El código no le he cambiado nada a excepción de la forma de declarar la interrupcion ya que me marcaba un error de syntaxis:
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
void __interrupt high_priority  alta_prioridad (void)
{
    if (PIR1bits.RCIF)      // Interrupción por recepción EUSART.
    {
        dato = RCREG;       // Guardar el dato recibido en "dato"

        flag_rx = 1;        // Indicar que hay datos en el búfer de recepción EUSART.
    }
}


----------



## D@rkbytes (Oct 30, 2018)

El programa que subí funciona correctamente.


----------



## Javier_17 (Oct 30, 2018)

Si disculpa. Era ya un error mío de escritura. Muchas gracias por tu ayuda .


----------



## barraelectronic (Feb 13, 2019)

Buenos días amiguitos del foro,  tenía mucho tiempo sin escribir por aquí y es que tenía de lado los proyectos de electrónica por circunstancias un poco mas delicadas pero por aquí estamos de nuevo. El caso es que vuelvo a retomar mi aprendizaje de programación de microcontroladores, en éste caso decidí aprender lo que sería lenguaje C mas específicamente Xc8 en el mMplabx.
Me he guiado por vídeo tutoriales básicamente y todo ha salido bien, mis programas compilan sin problema pero llegué al momento de programar el timer0 y me da un problema al compilar en la interrupción, decidí dejarlo tal cual lo tiene la persona del vídeo que vi y sigue sin compilar le he hecho de todo desde borrar el programa y el proyecto y volverlo a crear hasta reescribirlo y no termina de correr, quizá hay algún problema sencillo pero no termino de verlo por eso recurro a ustedes que se que siempre están dispuestos a ayudar, puede que sea un problema de librería pero no se como resolverlo, como dato extra puedo decir que en la inclusión de <xc.h> me pone un bombillito de alerta, les dejo el código:

#include <xc.h>
#include <stdio.h>
#include <pic18f4550.h>

// PIC18F4550 Configuration Bit Settings

// 'C' source line config statements

// CONFIG1L
#pragma config PLLDIV = 1       // PLL Prescaler Selection bits (No prescale (4 MHz oscillator input drives PLL directly))
#pragma config CPUDIV = OSC1_PLL2// System Clock Postscaler Selection bits ([Primary Oscillator Src: /1][96 MHz PLL Src: /2])
#pragma config USBDIV = 1       // USB Clock Selection bit (used in Full-Speed USB mode only; UCFG:FSEN = 1) (USB clock source comes directly from the primary oscillator block with no postscale)

// CONFIG1H
#pragma config FOSC = INTOSC_HS // Oscillator Selection bits (Internal oscillator, HS oscillator used by USB (INTHS))
#pragma config FCMEN = OFF      // Fail-Safe Clock Monitor Enable bit (Fail-Safe Clock Monitor disabled)
#pragma config IESO = OFF       // Internal/External Oscillator Switchover bit (Oscillator Switchover mode disabled)

// CONFIG2L
#pragma config PWRT = OFF       // Power-up Timer Enable bit (PWRT disabled)
#pragma config BOR = ON         // Brown-out Reset Enable bits (Brown-out Reset enabled in hardware only (SBOREN is disabled))
#pragma config BORV = 3         // Brown-out Reset Voltage bits (Minimum setting 2.05V)
#pragma config VREGEN = OFF     // USB Voltage Regulator Enable bit (USB voltage regulator disabled)

// CONFIG2H
#pragma config WDT = OFF        // Watchdog Timer Enable bit (WDT disabled (control is placed on the SWDTEN bit))
#pragma config WDTPS = 32768    // Watchdog Timer Postscale Select bits (1:32768)

// CONFIG3H
#pragma config CCP2MX = ON      // CCP2 MUX bit (CCP2 input/output is multiplexed with RC1)
#pragma config PBADEN = ON      // PORTB A/D Enable bit (PORTB<4:0> pins are configured as analog input channels on Reset)
#pragma config LPT1OSC = OFF    // Low-Power Timer 1 Oscillator Enable bit (Timer1 configured for higher power operation)
#pragma config MCLRE = ON       // MCLR Pin Enable bit (MCLR pin enabled; RE3 input pin disabled)

// CONFIG4L
#pragma config STVREN = ON      // Stack Full/Underflow Reset Enable bit (Stack full/underflow will cause Reset)
#pragma config LVP = ON         // Single-Supply ICSP Enable bit (Single-Supply ICSP enabled)
#pragma config ICPRT = OFF      // Dedicated In-Circuit Debug/Programming Port (ICPORT) Enable bit (ICPORT disabled)
#pragma config XINST = OFF      // Extended Instruction Set Enable bit (Instruction set extension and Indexed Addressing mode disabled (Legacy mode))

// CONFIG5L
#pragma config CP0 = OFF        // Code Protection bit (Block 0 (000800-001FFFh) is not code-protected)
#pragma config CP1 = OFF        // Code Protection bit (Block 1 (002000-003FFFh) is not code-protected)
#pragma config CP2 = OFF        // Code Protection bit (Block 2 (004000-005FFFh) is not code-protected)
#pragma config CP3 = OFF        // Code Protection bit (Block 3 (006000-007FFFh) is not code-protected)

// CONFIG5H
#pragma config CPB = OFF        // Boot Block Code Protection bit (Boot block (000000-0007FFh) is not code-protected)
#pragma config CPD = OFF        // Data EEPROM Code Protection bit (Data EEPROM is not code-protected)

// CONFIG6L
#pragma config WRT0 = OFF       // Write Protection bit (Block 0 (000800-001FFFh) is not write-protected)
#pragma config WRT1 = OFF       // Write Protection bit (Block 1 (002000-003FFFh) is not write-protected)
#pragma config WRT2 = OFF       // Write Protection bit (Block 2 (004000-005FFFh) is not write-protected)
#pragma config WRT3 = OFF       // Write Protection bit (Block 3 (006000-007FFFh) is not write-protected)

// CONFIG6H
#pragma config WRTC = OFF       // Configuration Register Write Protection bit (Configuration registers (300000-3000FFh) are not write-protected)
#pragma config WRTB = OFF       // Boot Block Write Protection bit (Boot block (000000-0007FFh) is not write-protected)
#pragma config WRTD = OFF       // Data EEPROM Write Protection bit (Data EEPROM is not write-protected)

// CONFIG7L
#pragma config EBTR0 = OFF      // Table Read Protection bit (Block 0 (000800-001FFFh) is not protected from table reads executed in other blocks)
#pragma config EBTR1 = OFF      // Table Read Protection bit (Block 1 (002000-003FFFh) is not protected from table reads executed in other blocks)
#pragma config EBTR2 = OFF      // Table Read Protection bit (Block 2 (004000-005FFFh) is not protected from table reads executed in other blocks)
#pragma config EBTR3 = OFF      // Table Read Protection bit (Block 3 (006000-007FFFh) is not protected from table reads executed in other blocks)

// CONFIG7H
#pragma config EBTRB = OFF      // Boot Block Table Read Protection bit (Boot block (000000-0007FFh) is not protected from table reads executed in other blocks)

// #pragma config statements should precede project file includes.
// Use project enums instead of #define for ON and OFF.

#include <xc.h>

#define XTAL_FREQ 8000000

void interrupt TIEMPO (void){

INTCONbits.GIE=0;
        if (INTCONbits.T0IE && INTCONbits.T0IF){

            PORTD=PORTD+1;
            INTCONbits.T0IF=0;
             TMR0= 3036;
        }

}

void main(void) {

    OSCCON= 0b01100010;
    TRISD=0;
    ei();
     INTCON= 0b10100000;
     T0CON= 10000100;
     TMR0= 3036;

            while(1){

            }

}
************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************
Y éste es el error que arroja Mplabx

pruebas.c:92:6: error: variable has incomplete type 'void'
void interrupt TIEMPO (void){
     ^
pruebas.c:92:15: error: expected ';' after top level declarator
void interrupt TIEMPO (void){
              ^
              ;
2 errors generated.

********************************************************************************************************************************************************************************

De antemano muchas gracias muchachos, si necesitan algún otro detalle háganmelo saber.
Otro detalle que se me pasaba es que si quito la palabra tiempo en void interrupt TIEMPO (void){ el programa compila pero no funciona y cuando intento hacer el debug no me deja poner el breakline dentro de esa subrutina  por eso no puedo ver donde esta el error.


----------



## pandacba (Feb 13, 2019)

Por el primer error indica que tenes variables sin indicar el tipo
El segundo es un error de sintaxis luego de ";" o esta faltando

Asi es muy dificil de ver tu código porque no utilizas las posibilidades del editor, justo a la derecha de las caritas, insertar, luego código luego el lenguaje y listo


----------



## barraelectronic (Feb 13, 2019)

gracias pandacba no sabia como era ya lo agrego de esa manera. lo otro es que todos los tipos de variables están especificados según creo yo.

```
#include <stdio.h>
#include <pic18f4550.h>




// PIC18F4550 Configuration Bit Settings

// 'C' source line config statements

// CONFIG1L
#pragma config PLLDIV = 1       // PLL Prescaler Selection bits (No prescale (4 MHz oscillator input drives PLL directly))
#pragma config CPUDIV = OSC1_PLL2// System Clock Postscaler Selection bits ([Primary Oscillator Src: /1][96 MHz PLL Src: /2])
#pragma config USBDIV = 1       // USB Clock Selection bit (used in Full-Speed USB mode only; UCFG:FSEN = 1) (USB clock source comes directly from the primary oscillator block with no postscale)

// CONFIG1H
#pragma config FOSC = INTOSC_HS // Oscillator Selection bits (Internal oscillator, HS oscillator used by USB (INTHS))
#pragma config FCMEN = OFF      // Fail-Safe Clock Monitor Enable bit (Fail-Safe Clock Monitor disabled)
#pragma config IESO = OFF       // Internal/External Oscillator Switchover bit (Oscillator Switchover mode disabled)

// CONFIG2L
#pragma config PWRT = OFF       // Power-up Timer Enable bit (PWRT disabled)
#pragma config BOR = ON         // Brown-out Reset Enable bits (Brown-out Reset enabled in hardware only (SBOREN is disabled))
#pragma config BORV = 3         // Brown-out Reset Voltage bits (Minimum setting 2.05V)
#pragma config VREGEN = OFF     // USB Voltage Regulator Enable bit (USB voltage regulator disabled)

// CONFIG2H
#pragma config WDT = OFF        // Watchdog Timer Enable bit (WDT disabled (control is placed on the SWDTEN bit))
#pragma config WDTPS = 32768    // Watchdog Timer Postscale Select bits (1:32768)

// CONFIG3H
#pragma config CCP2MX = ON      // CCP2 MUX bit (CCP2 input/output is multiplexed with RC1)
#pragma config PBADEN = ON      // PORTB A/D Enable bit (PORTB<4:0> pins are configured as analog input channels on Reset)
#pragma config LPT1OSC = OFF    // Low-Power Timer 1 Oscillator Enable bit (Timer1 configured for higher power operation)
#pragma config MCLRE = ON       // MCLR Pin Enable bit (MCLR pin enabled; RE3 input pin disabled)

// CONFIG4L
#pragma config STVREN = ON      // Stack Full/Underflow Reset Enable bit (Stack full/underflow will cause Reset)
#pragma config LVP = ON         // Single-Supply ICSP Enable bit (Single-Supply ICSP enabled)
#pragma config ICPRT = OFF      // Dedicated In-Circuit Debug/Programming Port (ICPORT) Enable bit (ICPORT disabled)
#pragma config XINST = OFF      // Extended Instruction Set Enable bit (Instruction set extension and Indexed Addressing mode disabled (Legacy mode))

// CONFIG5L
#pragma config CP0 = OFF        // Code Protection bit (Block 0 (000800-001FFFh) is not code-protected)
#pragma config CP1 = OFF        // Code Protection bit (Block 1 (002000-003FFFh) is not code-protected)
#pragma config CP2 = OFF        // Code Protection bit (Block 2 (004000-005FFFh) is not code-protected)
#pragma config CP3 = OFF        // Code Protection bit (Block 3 (006000-007FFFh) is not code-protected)

// CONFIG5H
#pragma config CPB = OFF        // Boot Block Code Protection bit (Boot block (000000-0007FFh) is not code-protected)
#pragma config CPD = OFF        // Data EEPROM Code Protection bit (Data EEPROM is not code-protected)

// CONFIG6L
#pragma config WRT0 = OFF       // Write Protection bit (Block 0 (000800-001FFFh) is not write-protected)
#pragma config WRT1 = OFF       // Write Protection bit (Block 1 (002000-003FFFh) is not write-protected)
#pragma config WRT2 = OFF       // Write Protection bit (Block 2 (004000-005FFFh) is not write-protected)
#pragma config WRT3 = OFF       // Write Protection bit (Block 3 (006000-007FFFh) is not write-protected)

// CONFIG6H
#pragma config WRTC = OFF       // Configuration Register Write Protection bit (Configuration registers (300000-3000FFh) are not write-protected)
#pragma config WRTB = OFF       // Boot Block Write Protection bit (Boot block (000000-0007FFh) is not write-protected)
#pragma config WRTD = OFF       // Data EEPROM Write Protection bit (Data EEPROM is not write-protected)

// CONFIG7L
#pragma config EBTR0 = OFF      // Table Read Protection bit (Block 0 (000800-001FFFh) is not protected from table reads executed in other blocks)
#pragma config EBTR1 = OFF      // Table Read Protection bit (Block 1 (002000-003FFFh) is not protected from table reads executed in other blocks)
#pragma config EBTR2 = OFF      // Table Read Protection bit (Block 2 (004000-005FFFh) is not protected from table reads executed in other blocks)
#pragma config EBTR3 = OFF      // Table Read Protection bit (Block 3 (006000-007FFFh) is not protected from table reads executed in other blocks)

// CONFIG7H
#pragma config EBTRB = OFF      // Boot Block Table Read Protection bit (Boot block (000000-0007FFh) is not protected from table reads executed in other blocks)

// #pragma config statements should precede project file includes.
// Use project enums instead of #define for ON and OFF.

#include <xc.h>




#define XTAL_FREQ 8000000



void interrupt  TIEMPO (void){

INTCONbits.GIE=0;
        if (INTCONbits.T0IE && INTCONbits.T0IF){
           
            PORTD=PORTD+1;
            INTCONbits.T0IF=0;
             TMR0= 3036;
        }
   
}




void main(void) {
   
    OSCCON= 0b01100010;
    TRISD=0;
    ei();
     INTCON= 0b10100000;
     T0CON= 10000100;
     TMR0= 3036;
   
   
            while(1){
               
               
               
               
               
            }
               

}
```


----------



## pandacba (Feb 13, 2019)

Revisa las líneas donde indica el error


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 13, 2019)

barraelectronic dijo:


> Otro detalle que se me pasaba es que si quito la palabra tiempo en
> void interrupt TIEMPO (void){ el programa compila pero no funciona y cuando intento hacer el debug no me deja poner el breakline dentro de esa subrutina por eso no puedo ver donde esta el error..


Tenes un problema con la declaración de la función de interrupción, así que adentro de ella no vas a encontrar nada que te ayude. Leé el manual del XC8 para ver como se declaran las rutinas de interrupción y como se mapean al vector correspondiente.
Acá está: http://ww1.microchip.com/downloads/en/devicedoc/50002053g.pdf
Y el primer error es el prototipo del main, que debe ser:

```
int main( void ) {
    ....
}
```
Aunque dice que los compiladores de 8 bits usan *void *en vez de *int*... a saber cuales compiladores...mejor leelo vos.

En cuanto a las interrupciones, el manual es claro y tenés declarada cualquier verdura. Se hace algo como lo que sigue (tomado del manual del XC8):

```
__interrupt (low_priority) void getData(void) {
    if (TMR0IE && TMR0IF) {
        TMR0IF=0;
        ++tick_count;
    }
}
```


----------



## barraelectronic (Feb 13, 2019)

hola zoidberg gracias por responder.. mira te cuento que lei parte del manual cuando empece con el problema pero las soluciones ahí dadas no me parecieron que me ayudaran.. por ejemplo lo de la prioridad de la interrupción, incluso lo probé pero muy superficialmente.. igual voy a leerlo y tratar de solucionar con eso, solo que bueno llevara su tiempo y lo que no quiero es que el tema se enfrie , pero tratare de hacerlo lo mas rapido posible.. voy a probar con la declaración en int primero a ver y les cuento.
lo otro es lo raro del caso porque el vídeo del cual me guió en youtube hace la interrupción de esa manera.. entonces no se a que se deba tal diferencia. si tienen alguna idea de porque es así díganmela porfa.. 
les dejo igual el link del tutorial por si quieren echar un ojo ustedes mismos..
gracias nuevamente por la ayuda.. les escribo en lo que pruebe con los cambios.. 
saludos..


----------



## elviti063713 (Sep 25, 2019)

Buenas tardes tardes compis; tengo un problemas que no puedo resolver y a ver si alguien me puede ayudar.
Estoy haciendo una secuencia de luces policia para un coche RC. Las secuencias son unas 5 distintas y cada una de ellas se repite unas 6 veces y luego empieza el bucle de nuevo. Cuando intento ponerlo en codigo HEX me pone esto:
using updated 32-bit floating-point libraries; improved accuracy might increase code size.
*0: (1347) can't find 0x408 words (0x408 withtotal) for psect "maintext" in class "CODE" (largest unused contiguous range 0x3EC).
*updated 32-bit floating-point routines might trigger "can't find space" messages appearing after updating to this release; consider using the smaller 24-bit floating-point types.
*Error returned from [xc8.exe]

No entiendo ni "papa" de ingles, lo único que entiendo es que me dice que considere bajar de 24 bit. De heccho en las repeticiones de las secuencias, si le quito a las secuencias alguna repeticion y el archivo pesa unos 22 kb si que me deja crear el codigo HEX. Habría alguna forma de modificar algo en el programa para poder meter todas las secuencias y repeticiones que yo quisiera?
Por cierto el programa que utilizo es el flowcode8 y el PIC el 16F84A. Gracias por echarme una mano.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Sep 25, 2019)

Hola, habría que ver el código fuente, para opinar.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 25, 2019)

Zipea el código y súbelo por favor !


----------



## elviti063713 (Sep 25, 2019)

DOSMETROS, ahi lo he mandado creo.....
Gudino Roberto duberlin, si te soy sincero no se donde puedo mirar el codigo fuente, soy muy novato en esto.
Vuelvo a crear todo de nuevo y llega un momento en que no me deja crear el codigo HEX.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 356005 (Sep 25, 2019)

El mensaje de error dice que te has quedado sin memoria. El chip tiene 1024 words, pero tu programa tiene 1032 words. Debes acortarlo.

La forma más sencilla es creando bucles for().

Por ejemplo, al principio de las secuencias, repites tres veces estas líneas:

```
// Name: Output, Type: Output: 0 -> PORTB
        SET_PORT(B,(0));

        // Name: Delay, Type: Delay: 100 ms
        FCI_DELAYBYTE_MS(100);

        // Name: Output, Type: Output: 1 -> B0
        SET_PORT_PIN(B,0,(1));

        // Name: Output, Type: Output: 1 -> B1
        SET_PORT_PIN(B,1,(1));

        // Name: Output, Type: Output: 1 -> B2
        SET_PORT_PIN(B,2,(1));

        // Name: Output, Type: Output: 1 -> B3
        SET_PORT_PIN(B,3,(1));

        // Name: Delay, Type: Delay: 100 ms
        FCI_DELAYBYTE_MS(100);
```
Bueno, pues si eso lo metes en un bucle for (i=0; i < 3; i++) { ... } pues te ahorras unos cuantos bytes...

Además, no veo por qué razón intenta meter bibliotecas de punto flotante. No veo en tu código nada que necesite hacer cálculos con punto flotante. Si puedes ir a las opciones de compilación e indicar que no quieres que las incluya, mejor.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 25, 2019)

JoaquinFerrero dijo:


> Además, no veo por qué razón intenta meter bibliotecas de punto flotante. No veo en tu código nada que necesite hacer cálculos con punto flotante. Si puedes ir a las opciones de compilación e indicar que no quieres que las incluya, mejor.


Por que parece que ese código es generado automáticamente con la herramienta *Flowcode*.


----------



## D@rkbytes (Sep 25, 2019)

Sí, esas instrucciones no son de XC8, en XC8 con escribir RB1 = 1; ya se escribe un 1 en el bit 1 del puerto B.
La instrucción nativa de retardo en XC8 es: __delay_ms(X);
Y sí se están incluyendo librerías de FlowCode, como esta:
#include "C:\ProgramData\MatrixTSL\FlowcodeV8\CAL\internals.c"
También se ha incluido la librería math.h que dudo que tenga uso.
Si ese código estuviera escrito con las instrucciones de XC8 estaría más reducido.
Tanto, que hasta pienso que se estaría ahorrando más de un 80% de memoria.


----------



## elviti063713 (Sep 28, 2019)

Perdonar por no contestar antes, es que he tenido lio con los peques en casa; De todas maneras seguire investigando porque por lo que veo me queda muuuucho por aprender, el lenguaje en la electronica no lo manejo muy bien, y meterme en programas como PCW para yo generar el codigo HEX para mi es complicado, me manejo mejor en programas con figuras y como dice Dr. Zoidberg que el programa lo genere solo; lo que pasa que por lo que veo el archivo que genera el Flowcode8 es muy grande para el 16f84a. He intentado hacerlo con me ha dicho joaquinferrero, pero joder, me hago cada lio, que es para echarse a llorar, empiezo a quitar macros y demas cosas que creo que no valen y me da error siempre, pero bueno, a ver si con paciencia puedo ir haciendolo poco a poco; como referencia cojo otro Hex que tengo copiados de otros sitios, pero ni aun asi, yo creo que o debo comprender muy muy bien todas las palabras y siglas para iniciar un proyecto o comprarme otro pic que soporte mas bits como el 16f648a que por lo que he podido ver hasta ahora tienen muchisima más capacidad que el 16f84a, pero de momento toca estudiar a ver como puedo bajar los bits. De todas maneras os agradezco muchisimo el interes ya soy un viejales y ya no se suele encontrar personas con un poco de paciencia.


----------



## elviti063713 (Sep 29, 2019)

Buenas tardes; por fin he conseguido controlar casi casi del todo el tema. Me he quedado atascado aqui, no se porque razón me da error en la linea 123, por más que le doy vueltas no logro encontrar la razón o motivo, a ver si alquien me puede echar un cable, grazie


----------



## D@rkbytes (Sep 29, 2019)

El compilador muestra claramente el error:


			
				PCWHD Compiler dijo:
			
		

> *** Error 76 "PRUEBA LUCES.c" Line 123(7,15): *Expect ;*


Mira la línea anterior y verás que falta terminarla con punto y coma "*;*"


----------



## elviti063713 (Sep 30, 2019)

Buenos dias D@rkbytes, eres un CRAKC!!!!! y yo un empanao de cojones,  ya esta hecho gracias por tu ayuda compi!!!!!


----------

